# Medicare Physician Fee Schedule



## dballard2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me where to find the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule on the CMS website.  When I go to the website and click on the fee schedule, it comes up saying that the schedule is not there and that I have been directed to this page in error.  Does anyone have a link they can send? Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp

Maybe this will be helpful.  You can always request a range of codes.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks so very much!


----------

